# Hanging Cane Chair



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if there anywhere in Dubai that sells hanging cane chairs? My daughter really wants one for Christmas. Thanks.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Christeve said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there anywhere in Dubai that sells hanging cane chairs? My daughter really wants one for Christmas. Thanks.



Hi Christeve.. dragon mall


----------



## larrya7711 (Dec 8, 2008)

Christeve said:


> Hi, does anyone know if there anywhere in Dubai that sells hanging cane chairs? My daughter really wants one for Christmas. Thanks.


Unfortunately, no... but there is a great place near NY if you need a place in the USA

Larry


----------

